# Birthday Art



## wolfepakt (Sep 7, 2006)

My daughter just had her 7th birthday, and this is the cake my wife made for her:





the bottom is 4 layers 
the spire is 3 quarter layers (one layer cut in fourths and then stacked)
the bottom ramparts are mini bundt cakes
the draw bridge and the outside of the spires are Kelloggs Disney Princess Pop Tarts
The "ramparts" on the spire are pink Ice cream cones with a corner cut out (that was a pain my wife assures me!)
The Icing was made from scratch and she used 4 strawberry cake mixes for the whole thing.  (couldn't find a home made cake recipe that would stand up to decoration)


----------



## Hfry (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks Yummy.


----------



## Becky (Sep 8, 2006)

Holy moly, thats a big cake....


----------



## wolfepakt (Sep 8, 2006)

It was heavy too! We went to the park for her party and I had to carry the fool thing to the car!


----------



## photo gal (Sep 13, 2006)

My compliments to your wife.....she did a fantastic job and I bet your daughter loved it!!!  : )


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow, what a lucky girl your daughter must be! You two, I bet, are amazing parents. ^^


----------



## oldnavy170 (Nov 22, 2006)

Mmmmm, makes me want cake!!!!!


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 26, 2006)

I wonder what all that pink coating tastes like.. o_o


----------

